# How many mm is the stock cannondale oem cone spacer?



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I got refitted and will need about 40mm of spacers under my stem to get my drop to 76mm. I know the more I ride I can move down to 30mm spacers or so but I haven't been putting that many miles in because I have been busy with work and other priorites in life, the ladies. 

I know 40mm is spacers is a lot but the bike is considered smaller for me, its a 54cm I prob should have gone with a 56cm with a 150mm headtube instead of the 140mm on the 54cm.

Anyone know what the stock cannondale cone spacer on the 2010 supersize size is? Thanks


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

From what I searched online it is 20mm, please comfirm thanks.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

My stock cone on my 2011 SuperSix is 15mm. I think the US-versions have 30mm cones. But someone need to confirm this as I'm not 100% sure. Mine is a European-version.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine is 30mm.


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

